# My project



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Hope this fits in here, this is a bathroom I had done. The reason the toilet is on a 1-1/2" slab is because of the way the main drain runs. It was close to the concrete so I had to raise the toilet slightly, but it worked out like an ADA spec anyway. Tried it out, felt good! I actually done all the framing, finishing and tile work too. Dont laugh, it was the first tile job I ever done!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sweat, don't tell the framers, or the others (if you know what I mean) you did all the work. :laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks nice.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

My uncles and grandfather are all tile guys, I do my own tile too (but not for customers, just myself), yours looks awesome from what I can see. Good job.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

nice and clean looking.....not a fan of the slab but what can you do....


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks all.Shows what you can do if you take your time and do it right, and have pride in your work


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks good bro! Wish I would have done mine instead of shelling out 2500 for our floors to get done at my house.... but its done and Im still married


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice work for a DIY! Not a fan of the toilet slabbut otherwise nice work.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

plumbingpaul said:


> Nice work for a DIY! Not a fan of the toilet slabbut otherwise nice work.


The toilet slab was needed because the pipe was right at floor level and I needed to raise it 2" to make it work out. Turns a regular toilet into a ADA toilet huh?


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

plumbingpaul said:


> Nice work for a DIY! Not a fan of the toilet slabbut otherwise nice work.


*He's not a DIY, pro's only here.*


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *He's not a DIY, pro's only here.*


Pro plumber, yes; pro tile setter, no; so aside from the plumbing it's a DIY job. Looks good though :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Marlin said:


> Pro plumber, yes; pro tile setter, no; so aside from the plumbing it's a DIY job. Looks good though :thumbsup:


Actually, no. I am a VA state licensed building contractor with a building endorsement. This means I had to take an all day exam explaining ALL aspects of residential and commercial building codes of which I passed. Tile setter? No, but a DIY'er? No. Never was, never will be!

My other endorsements are 
SDS (Sewage Disposal Systems)
BLD (Building)
PLB (Plumbing)


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

I know I was busting his balls, Good Work USP45!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

plumbingpaul said:


> I know I was busting his balls, Good Work USP45!


I know, just having fun!


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Actually, no. I am a VA state licensed building contractor with a building endorsement. This means I had to take an all day exam explaining ALL aspects of residential and commercial building codes of which I passed. Tile setter? No, but a DIY'er? No. Never was, never will be!
> 
> My other endorsements are
> SDS (Sewage Disposal Systems)
> ...


My apologies then, still looks good though.


----------

